

Youtube Easter Egg - One for the Geeks - webdisrupt

1. Go to youtube.com
2. Play any video
3. In the page (i.e. not in the search bar)
4. Type 1980
5. Enjoy and happy Geek Week!
======
jpswade
Type 1337, view the comments.

~~~
RyanMcGreal
Nothing changed.

~~~
vidyesh
Type 1337 not with the numlock keys. And check comments.

~~~
RyanMcGreal
Sigh. It was a joke, in reference to the abysmal quality of YouTube comments.

~~~
vidyesh
They start looking exactly the way they should. Not worth wasting time on.

~~~
themstheones
I always hide them with css.

------
UnoriginalGuy
It is nice that Google still allows Easter Eggs. Many other companies (e.g.
Microsoft) have outright banned them.

------
Joeboy
I find it amusing that London's buses are plastered with Geek Week publicity,
but until now I've not seen any actual geeks mention it.

~~~
csmattryder
I think it's because it's 'Geek', not Geek.

Folks who play video games, and have seen the new Star Trek movie. Not
targeted at those who have an opinion on Haskell and have an opinion on
Torvalds.

~~~
ahoy
This is why I prefer a clearer distinction between 'geek' and 'nerd'. A geek
cares a whole lot about the history of background characters in star wars, or
about collecting limited-run Japanese mecha toys. A nerd cares a whole lot
about his/her favorite scripting language, or about inorganic chemistry.

One can, of course, be varying degrees of either and/or a mix of both.

~~~
themstheones
The whole geek movement is doing so well because it's so easily monetizable.

All the culture producers are playing in to it because it's easy to make money
that way. So rather than shunning the D&D players and trekkies like they used
to in pop culture, they now target them because they realized there's more
money in it.

------
sairamkunala
A snake game can be triggered with the help of direction keys before the video
is loaded.

Screenshots: [http://imgur.com/dZr1wR9](http://imgur.com/dZr1wR9)

[http://imgur.com/ciBezZo](http://imgur.com/ciBezZo)

------
klimeryk
If you right click on a video, it will show a "Stats for nerds" option
(showing the usual stats, but nice touch nevertheless).

------
caxton
Now this is awesome. My favourite part was "Video destroyed. Game over". Lol

------
NKCSS
Haha, so awesome

------
scottlinux
Another one: type Alt-F4 during a video.

------
MrKurtz
A couple more listed here: [http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2013/08/youtubes-
geeky-east...](http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2013/08/youtubes-geeky-easter-
eggs.html)

------
FridayWithJohn
Awesome stuff... although my boss wouldn't think so ;-)

